# New computer..............what GHz???



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm after a bit of help with buying a new computer. I've had a look at the ones on ebay to see what's about but am confused. Am I right in thinking that the processor speed determines how fast programmes run?? But when they say it has 2x2.8GHZ processors, is it really that simple that you times it by two and it runs at 5.6GHz?? What is a good GHz to have at the moment?

Chux xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hiya Chux,

Dh is advising me here... he says that the 5.6Ghz is when the processors are running at top speed... and he says that usually you'll get just over half the 5.6ghz... he also says that the memory and hard drive speed also contribute to the running of programs... no idea what your budget is but we are looking at getting one of these of Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230231492275&_trksid=p3907 and Dh thinks this is a good buy

Bekie

/links


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Bekie (and Mr Bekie!), that's the kind of thing I'm looking at too. Can you ask dh to sit back down as I got another question for him please   - if you only get just over half the GHz then does that mean it's only running at say 3GHz?? And if so, what's the point in having 2x2.8GHz?

Chux xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Lol!  Mike says.. that its better to get the dual or quad cores because soon a lot of the programs will be developed to take full advantage of the extra processor power and therefore you wont find you changing your PC again in a years time, at the minute the reason you use only 1 and a bit of the processors is down to programs not being made to use them to their full potential but its not far off!

The speed you get depends on the program your running... games are heavy on the processor and the more speed you have in your processor (as much as the program is able to use) the faster it runs.... so for instance if you had a program that was able to run at 3.6ghz and you had a 5.6ghz processor then your program would run pretty fast but if it was a 2.8ghz processor you could only use what you have.

Thats the general gist of it lol.. DH starts rambling and so i've cut out all the techno babble   

I hope that makes sense


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Bekie and thanks Mike too. Definitely makes more sense to me now.

Chux xx


----------

